# MoH Recipient David McNerney Dies at 79



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.military.com/news/articl...-mcnerney-dies-at-79.html?ESRC=topstories.RSS



> *MoH Recipient David McNerney Dies at 79*
> 
> October 13, 2010
> Houston Chronicle
> ...



The rest of his heroic story can be read by clicking on the link above.

RIP, Mr. McNerney.


----------

